# Mushroom ID



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I found this as I was walking into church today. 

Any tips on what kind it might be would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Without knowing more, I think it may be in the polypore family. Perhaps that will help your search.


----------

